# 2005 iMac G5 bluetooth issues!



## patsteele (May 12, 2008)

My computer is a 2005 iMac G5 with 2.0GHz processor (the ambient light sensor model)
As with other bluetooth issues my bluetooth says it is not avaiable, in addition the hardware says it is not present and in the hardware test it says bluetooth is not present.
I have reset the SMU and PRAM/NVRAM, restarted numerous times and unplugged all USB peripherals. I've done the hardware test from my origional install DVD and an error DOES appear ( the error is 2STH/1/2:CPU T-Diode )
however from searching that seems to be an overheating error, and my computer temp stays constant and i have no issues with the computer going on standby mode randomly.

So i am at a loss at this point, i have to assume my Module is burnt out....
if it is, is the bluetooth module soldered onto the main/motherboard in this model? 
if not, will the module here -->http://www.mac-pro.com/Card-AirPort-Extreme-Bluetooth-2-0-661-3614?sc=2&category=4510
work for my model?
One more thing, my Mac IS under warranty still as i purchased the extended one. Can Apple themselves replace the module (especially with the steep price)?


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2008)

If it's still under warranty, take it into Apple.  Your iMac is the same one I have and I recently had to take it in twice in a four month period for a problem with the capacitors bulging.  It should be covered under this program:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302181

I know that you're under warranty, but even for those under warranty and not within the range of serial numbers, Apple is replacing the components free of charge under this program because the problem has been rampant with all of the iMac G5 systems.


----------

